

The World Spent $112 Billion On 205 Million TVs This Year - vrobancho
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/29/tvs-2009/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
jsm386
I think the TC headline (as usual?) is wrong. From the post: Worldwide TV
revenues fell an estimated 10 percent to $101 billion, from $112 billion in
2008.

